

If Google wants my heart, they can lobby to end the drug war - peteforde

I think it's great that Google is rallying behind the LGBT movements around the world. Sure, you don't get jailed in North America for being gay, but it can still get you beaten or killed in Jamaica or Egypt. So kudos for fighting the good fight:<p>http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2012/jul/12/google-legalise-love-campaign-rocks<p>However, Google fighting homophobia is always going to be a fairly ephemeral notion. There will be gains and progress, but it's hard to say what a success scenario looks like for Google on this issue.<p>I'll tell you what's not ephemeral, though: America's un-winnable "war" on street drugs. It doesn't seem to matter how many African America males they lock up, how many billions of dollars are allocated to ruining the lives of recreational drug users. It doesn't matter that Amsterdam is one of the most civilized places on Earth, or that Portugal's drug epidemic has improved dramatically in most age groups since decriminalization. Quite simply, so long as there's status quo partisan politics and intense lobbying, the saga will continue forever.<p>That is, unless a logically reasoned and highly funded progressive organization steps in and makes a lot of noise. I'm ecstatic about asteroid mining and colonizing Mars by 2023 just like everyone else, but what I'd like most is for innocent people to stop getting killed or jailed for smoking weed or being physically close to someone else who does.
======
antidoh
"Sure, you don't get jailed in North America for being gay, but it can still
get you beaten or killed in Jamaica or Egypt."

You can be tortured to death in the US for being gay.

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matthew_Shepard>

